# 801 SelectOSpeed



## JimH (Jun 12, 2010)

Just got my Grandfather's 801 Select-O-Speed and am wondering if there is a way to tell how old it is and what some of the pedals do. There is one on the left that is an inching pedal from what I have read in other forums and there is a brake on the right with a parking lever behind the seat, but there is another foot pedal on the right that appears to go to the transmission? what is that? There is also a pull out lever on the right side of the "dash" that says PTO on it - what does it do? I have pulled it out and back in but the PTO still spins the same while the tractor is running. 
I have had the electrical changed over from 6 volt to 12 and had all the of the rest of the electrical renewed. A couple of people have suggested changing the transmission fluid, should this be done or is it not necessary with the SOS transmission?


----------



## smallfarm (Mar 23, 2010)

Both pedals on the right are brakes. One goes through the transmission housing and operates the left rear brake. The outer pedal operates the right brake. The serial number is located on the casting just to the right of the starter. Record it and you can find the year from that number.

The pto shaft is driven from a clutch actuated buy the lever you mentioned. Does it turn under load with the lever in the disengage position? You may be seeing idle rotatioin when there is no load.

It never hurts to change fluids. I suggest you get a manual for it before doing any maintenance or adjustments.


----------



## JimH (Jun 12, 2010)

The numbers I found are 871 and 922801, any idea what year that would be?
I will look into getting a manual, any idea where to find such a thing?
Thanks for you help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jim! Got pictures?


----------



## smallfarm (Mar 23, 2010)

*tractor year*

Your tractor is a model 871 and the serial number says it is a 1959 year model.
Congratulations.


----------



## JimH (Jun 12, 2010)

No pictures yet but I will get some and post them to the site.


----------



## JimH (Jun 12, 2010)

*801 SOS Gear Oil Question*

New question regarding my 801 SOS. I am slowly figuring out the tractor I got from my Grandpa's brother. Have an I&T manual and an owners manual but I am confused by how to fill up the rear end of the tractor. 
The owners manual says to use SAE 80 in both the transmission and rear axle but I have a suspicion that maybe hydrolic fluid is to be used in the transmission instead.
The owners manual is for an 801 but not specifically an SOS and I would like to be sure I put the right fluid in the right compartments. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## waynerepass (Nov 11, 2011)

*wayne needs hepl*

i have the same problem just got a 801 powermaster sos when my friend passed away i dont know any thing about it but for him ill fix and make new but need any help i can get i found this sight and hope you can help me thank you a lot


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Ford/New Holland recommends 134D fluid in both the transmission and rear differential sections. You can find Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) that meets Ford 134D specifications at Tractor Supply Stores, and at most auto parts shops, and of course at a Ford New Holland dealer.


----------



## ghosty (Jan 16, 2012)

*801 selectospeed ford 10 speed*

can some one help me i have this 801 serial#62837 model i9 97 and i dont know the year????????


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds like a nice tractor series!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

ghosty said:


> can some one help me i have this 801 serial#62837 model i9 97 and i dont know the year????????


Ghosty, 

An 801 with S/N 62837 is a 1959 model.


----------



## ghosty (Jan 16, 2012)

*ghosty*

i thank u so much for your help,the guy who sold it to me told me it was a 1954 but the numbers wasnt maching up with my search on line i knew some was wrong,i change some o rings so i had to empty trans fluid but since i dont know how much fluid to put back in it or what type of fluid to put in it im stock for now i dont have a manual ,if ya could help me with type of trans fluid and ... motor oil and how much should i put in that will be great,again thanks a million hopefully you lead me to get this baby going i cant wait shes a beauty 10 speed beast...thank ya...


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Ghosty,

Either GL-5 (80-90 wgt) gear oil or CNH 134D is fine for your 801 tractor transmission and differential. Your choice. Ford recommends either fluid in the transmission or differential.

Universal tractor fluid (UTF) equivalent to CNH 134D can be found at Tractor Supply Stores, auto part stores or at Wal Mart.

Use only CNH 134D or UTF equivalent, in the hydraulic sump and power steering reservoir (if equipped).

Go to Smith's Old Ford Tractors on the internet:
- Click on "Miscellaneous Specs & Data".
- Scroll down to "Capacities".

Transmission capacity - 4 speed - 6.5 qts. 
5 speed - 8.5 qts

Differential capacity - 11.5 qts.

Hydraulic system capacity - 8 qts.


----------



## 9140 (Sep 21, 2014)

can someone tell me what to do to be able to tow a 801 diesel select o speed ?


----------



## 9140 (Sep 21, 2014)

how do you tow a 801 diesel ford select o speed tractor ?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Found the following comment written by Sean in PA, the Noveau *******:

"*There is a traction disconnect lever that is located on the left side of the rear axle center housing. It looks like a small flat metal piece that is held in place by a nut or a bolt. Loosen that nut or bolt and rotate the small flat metal piece to disconnect the output of the transmission from the input to the differential. Do not attempt to tow the tractor or otherwise roll it while the engine is not running without doing that." *

NOTE: For the newer models with a 3 cylinder engine, the traction disconnect lever is on the right hand side of the rear axle center housing.


----------

